# Has anyone got a . .



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Samsung tocco lite 
http://www.samsungmobile.co.uk/mobile-phones/samsung-tocco-lite-images

Ive just got one! any help, tips or feedback appreciated

~Dizzi~
/links


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Hey Dizzi

I got the Tocco, not the Tocco Lite - so I am useless really     Yours is better than mine    

One thing - dont try to text one handed! It's impossible!

Also, if you can avoid it, try not to use your phone to pay bills where you have to tap in the numbers, because the keyboard can be extra sensitive - I paid my store card bill twice last month by accident!   

Other than that, the phone is great, looks good and the camera photo quality is fab!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxx*


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

ooooooooooooo new fone eh !!! lucky u 

hi Miss TC nice to see u back IYKWIM by the way Florence knows u back i told her last night !!!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I got a Pink one, not sure if its tocco or tocco light, i will need to ask dh lol


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Miss TC & Lou  

Lou My Phone contract ended so  I down graded my monthly package - but wanted a new phone   and this is the result  

Miss TC thanks for the tips about the paying stuff 

DQ - I went for the pink  my last phone was black . . 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Diz u could have got ur SE unlocked n got a £10 PAYG with a good deal !!! I get 300 txt plus 1000 mins to other 02 folk on a PAYG for £10 a month  there again i getting a iphone thingymebob at xmas so who knows what i'll end up with !!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I know   - but I dont use the text and minutes so its a waste   and I really got fed up with my SE 
Ive not done too bad 100 mins, unlimited any network texts and unlimited internet £22.50 pm ( instead of £35 ) 
and take off internet its only £15 pm.

I hope santa brings you an iphone 'cause they are well cool!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

santa will bring me what i want if i get that job with Al !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
good deal u got  i 4got to say i get 1mg internet with my £10 and i never use it, but the texts n minutes is fab for me living in this stoooooooooooooooopid place but only for 2 more weeks


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

2 weeks and counting !  
I am sat here yawning my head off ! really should head up to bed 

need to figure out getting the memory card in the phone and
finding a way to add music files, just to have a decent ring tone! 
Just wish itunes music files could be added to "normal" phones


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

wayyyyyyyyyyy over my head nearly 3 years after got my phone i still find new things !!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lou F ❁ said:


> wayyyyyyyyyyy over my head nearly 3 years after got my phone i still find new things !!!!


 that sounds about right


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Dizzi,

I was just wondering how you were getting on with your tocco?

I recently changed my phone to a tocco lite and I am getting to grips with what it can do.....however, the one thing that frustrates me about it is this...
When making a call, say to voicemail, you get a menu to access certain areas 'press1 for..press 2 for..press 3 for....' yet the one thing I cannot do is access the keypad to press the darn number I need!!   So at the moment I have voicemail messages saved that I can't delete due to not being able to press the number! Have you experienced the same thing? 

Anyone else able to shed light on what I need to do before the blooming thing ends up out of the window


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Pingu, you need to press the hold/lock key at the side to access the keyboard whilst on the  a/phone/Call 
( 90% sure its that key)
I still find it scrolls too fast, but I am getting on better with it
I just find it frustrating I cant have silent Keys for texting unless in total silent mode!
Oh and I miss the smiley emoticons that were easily placed with my Sony Eric


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Ahhh thanks Dizzi...I will give it a try  

I have silent keys for texting but I'm not in silent mode...there are 2 keys on the left hand side, press either of them to access volume/vibration and then scroll round to the volume you want.  

I miss my emoticons too


----------

